# multi tool making



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

The one thing I picked up from doomsday preppers from the guy who shot his thumb off (LMFAO) was that tool. It looked like a army e-tool with a firemans halligan and spike on the end. That would be pretty handy for breaching walls and doors if needed. Does anyone make one or know where to buy something similar? The e-tools are easy to find but I have no idea where to score the halligan. Any ideas would be great!!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Oddly, I remember a specific site form my search for breaching tools a few years back. I do like the forged ones, haven't gotten one for myself.
http://www.firehooksunlimited.net/entry.html


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Fire company supply catalogs have halligans in them in all different sizes. You might even approach your friendly neighborhood VFC and see if they have an old one they'd sell you.


----------

